# Fender Road Call, let's see 'em



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

post your fenders and a decription, what cha all got?

my trusty american deluxe,stock exept for the aluminum pickguard and a ton of tweeksevilGuitar: :


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

not nearly as some of the ones that I ahve seen around here but here are mine.

Both MIM, 

Black 1993 start with a black one ply pick guard and white pickups etc....wanted it to look like One of David Gilmour's strats.
I have some '54 reissue pickups on order so that will be nice.

the electric purple/blue is a 1990 MM start, I absolutely love the neck on this guitar...its just brilliant!

I tried out a passive EMG humbucker in it instead of the stock pick up.....no real difference to be honest...well not that I have noticed yet anyway.
I want to swap the whole set out for the EMG DG-20 set...just need to save up a bit...unless I sell one of the kids 


Pics....


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I like what you did with the black one, very nice.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

*56' CS Relic*








http://members.shaw.ca/jeffflowerday/Images/56' Strat.jpg


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's mine..65 relic


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

my mustang (lefty) and my son's righty.










a lousy pic of my AV62 strat.









there's a tele in surgery and a pre-bass lying around here too.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Here's mine..65 relic


You'll be happy to know they are now discontinued.

http://www.fender.com/customshop/instruments/


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> http://members.shaw.ca/jeffflowerday/Images/56' Strat.jpg


Thats a beauty, chunky V neck?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Really:tongue:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

exhausted said:


> a lousy pic of my AV62 strat.


hear good things about these, how are you liking it?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> Thats a beauty, chunky V neck?


Yes, yes it is! :bow:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a work-in-progress Franken-strat. No pics at the office - sorry. I think there's a pic in one of the gear threads though, if you're really energetic & wanna have a look. 

It's a Squier I won last year (door prize at a Metallica tribute show). It's metallic blue. I've replaced the pickguard with a black pearloid job and I have a set of Kinman AVN Woodstocks in there. Next on the list is a replacement neck & upgraded bridge.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Really:tongue:


stuff of my dreams, I do have another strat coming in...a mij 62ri body with a mij 54ri neck and cs texas spec. pups parts-o-caster. I'm hoping for a thick arse V neck or I may re-sell it and just buy a mia 54ri neck.

I'll post a better pic when i get it.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> hear good things about these, how are you liking it?



so far so good. fender doesn't wire lefties properly so i wired it righty, changed the cap, put in the 5-way and wired in tone for the bridge pickup.

generally it's beautiful. not thrilled with the bridge pickup but i don't use bridge alone much anyway.

it's taking my a while to get used to the lower output. my last strat had SCNs.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

exhausted said:


> so far so good. fender doesn't wire lefties properly so i wired it righty, changed the cap, put in the 5-way and wired in tone for the bridge pickup.
> 
> generally it's beautiful. not thrilled with the bridge pickup but i don't use bridge alone much anyway.
> 
> it's taking my a while to get used to the lower output. my last strat had SCNs.


I like the SCN's alot, the thick tone is awesome on a dimed tube amp, where alot of other strat pups are too shrill for me.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i agree. i kind of miss them. i used to have hum issues in my old basement so noiseless was sort of a must.

but my new house is dead quiet so i'm able to stay with these happily.

as it turns out, SCNs don't fit in the routes anyway.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

68 Tele.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

My Tele and Strat


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*50th Anniversary Strat US*

Here is a 50th anniversary strat. US Made


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's my '75 Tele Thinline. This guitar had the finish stripped when I bought it 8 years ago. All original except the tuners. It's a featherweight, super-resonant and sounds absolutely sweet.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

i love my 54 strat and 03 mexi tele. im definately a fender man. i like my epi dot but the fender sound beats it


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

http://picasaweb.google.com/fuel37/Gear


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

i posted mine in the show your gear thread. i thought there was no need to post pics twice


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

[/IMG]

The tele is a 67, pups are texas tele's and it is wired with the 4 way switch mod.
The sunburst strat is a MIJ 68 re-issue from the 80's, with Fralin texas specials, the Callaham vintage trem and hardware package.
The black strat is my partscaster, 70's vintage reissue USA ash body, 72 RI CIJ rosewood neck, CS 69 pickups and CTS/Switchcraft electronics


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine a 62RI MIJ which is barely used nowadays. Maybe I'll put some texas specials on them coz I'm not too pleased with the Lace TN100/TN150.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not a great picture, but this is a MIM Tele that I've souped up.

It has:

Schaller bridge
EMG pickups (alnico bridge, ceramic neck)
LSR roller nut
Schaller locking tuners (which I replaced with regular Schallers last night to aleviate neck heaviness).


I use it for open and altered tunings and sometimes just because only a Tele will do.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

Chito said:


> Here's mine a 62RI MIJ which is barely used nowadays. Maybe I'll put some texas specials on them coz I'm not too pleased with the Lace TN100/TN150.



i want one of those soooooo bad. i cant find any locally and ebay.ca never has any up for auction other than directly from japan(ridiculous shipping costs)


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Pretty bad pictures but here they are:

'91 American Standard









'05 CIJ '72 Custom


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

2003 American Series Ash Tele - stock










68' Princeton Reverb - stock chasis in Allen cabinet with 12" Weber 12F150


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

sesroh said:


> i want one of those soooooo bad. i cant find any locally and ebay.ca never has any up for auction other than directly from japan(ridiculous shipping costs)



I bought a Tele from Japan, and even with the shipping they still come out to less then a Mexican Made Classic or Reissue series Fender (like a 72' Deluxe). The Yen currency exchange isn't bad at all. With some upgrades, I spent about $800. There is no Mexican made 52' RI, and an american made one is just under $2000 + taxes. So all in all, they are a great deal.

I don't own it anymore, but this was it:


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah i bought my 54 strat from ebay but it didnt come from japan. its a mid 80s one and came from a guy in bc. i notice the japan 62RI custom teles are quite expensive compared to the standard reissue strats and teles. usually around $750(starting bid) to just over $1000.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

This one is a Fender Custom Shop 2006 YJM Stratocaster.

Clic on image for larger view.












Khing


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

1988 62 reissue. 12" radius, jumbo frets.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

sesroh said:


> yeah i bought my 54 strat from ebay but it didnt come from japan. its a mid 80s one and came from a guy in bc. i notice the japan 62RI custom teles are quite expensive compared to the standard reissue strats and teles. usually around $750(starting bid) to just over $1000.


Here's a black one on ebay. Alder body instead of the basswood that was exported to NA in the 80s/90s.

http://cgi.ebay.com/guitargai-62-RI-Alder-Fender-TELECASTER-CUSTOM-Black_W0QQitemZ250068801951QQihZ015QQcategoryZ38083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Woodster (Dec 7, 2006)

*American Strat*

Hi guys, first time posting. Picked up this American strat today. Never seen a colour like this before. The more I looked at it, the more I loved it. I've been reading this site for a while and all your information has been great. Beside my slate blue strat is a EL Degas SG copy from the mid 70's. Friend bought it new and gave it to me 2 months ago. It is a cheap guitar in every sense but what a tone! Plays great and I intend to do some upgrades to it. The strat plays so clean through my YCV 50 blue that I'm in shock compared to the other single coil guitars I've owned. Here's some pictures, thanks guys for all the information you've given on this site.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That is a nice colour there. Glad you have found the site useful. Keep posting away.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's one of my favorite Tele's.. My modded Muddy Waters...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hey nice Strat Woodster!

Khing


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

1985 Fender Japan Zinger series...









1989 F/J Esquire...









one I put together...









1983 and 1985 F/J Metalic Pink strat twins...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

1985 Candy Red F/J strat...









another 1985 Zinger...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

some Fender look-a-likes...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

and theres a couple more under this...


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> 1985 Candy Red F/J strat...
> 
> 
> > a sweet axe, wich reissue is it?


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

holy shite. those are incredible. i love the esquire


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

What the heck is with the imposters?

*Fender Road Call*


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> What the heck is with the imposters?
> 
> *Fender Road Call*



I don't care. Those hand made Bacchus Guitars are nice.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> sneakypete said:
> 
> 
> > 1985 Candy Red F/J strat...
> ...


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

My 1972 Tele USA made


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Fender Squire Espirt 
Don't know if this counts


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's my 1 piece swap ash '52 with Bardens... The best pickups I've ever tried on a Tele!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

And my Custom Walnut Tele with a Rosewood/Rosewood neck and Fralin Blues Special pickups:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotta show off 1 more... My Sue Foley autographed hardtail:


----------



## sk3tch3dx (Jan 10, 2007)

Fender John 5 Custom Shop with Bigsby...wOOt !


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

whos the guy in the mirror?


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll play . . my 1998 CS in Teal Green with Texas Specials . . .


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats a real beauty of a CS strat, what model is it?


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

Not sure if "model" applies to it . . . . it's not a reissue. It's a '98 with alder body and figured maple neck, truss rod adjustable at the top of the neck, modern bridge saddles, closed tuners. The Texas Specials are vintage polepiece stagger.

Plays beautifully, and setup-wise, has been rock-stable since I got it a couple of years ago. It also stays in tune very well. I don't use the wiggle bar, but it isn't blocked either.

Brian


----------



## dsazz (Jul 13, 2006)




----------

